# NEWBIE on board ! PLEASE HELP!



## Mr. Young (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello all,

I have been sneaking around this forum obtaining knowledge and insight for a couple of months now.I finally registered today because I would like some opinions from the RV vetrans.

I will try to make this as short as possible and get right to the point.

I have been interested in obtaining a Class A RV for the last severeral month's ,prices have fallen drastically(too affordability).I have been looking everywhere and today I ran across a 1978 GMC ELEGANZA II with 75,500 miles on the Oldsmobile 403.

It has been sitting for about 2 years and has water damage ,ceiling falling and rear bedroom floor is rotting. I don't think it's all that bad,it is otherwise a very clean rv ,but what do I know I am a "NEWBIE". I inspected the vehicle and it seems to be otherwise sound.The body is in awsome condition for a 78 and I noticed the roof looked its has been repaired sloppy. The cabinets are still in very good condition no warping or swelling from water and appliances seem to be in working order. I would strip it out and salvage as much as possible. I know I can do a far better job in sealing and waterproofing than previously done. I have several friends who are mechanics and I am pretty handy myself when dealing with the cosmetics.

I guess what I am trying to say is I am not worried about the mechanical part, that can be handled by the power of "COLD BUDWEISER".

I need to know what a fair price to offer is,I don't like to offend anyone,But I know it's not worth $4k to me when he told me that's what he wanted,I told him I am not a player for this  price and he asked what would I pay?

"THAT'S WHY I AM HERE, Can someone give me an idea what it's worth, knowing it's not road ready and not gonna be cheap to get it road ready!

This will be a project vehicle that I can work on with my 5 boys and get some quality time in and make it our tailgate vehicle...GO CARDINALS ! (Not a NEWBIE with them  :laugh: ) .

I guess I am really strong on this because of how immaculte this Rv's interior was and how his home and yard and just the overall character of this guy,I give alot of points to first impression. I think him getting older is what happened to the rv.  

SoRRy for rambling,

Just wanna be one of the boys on the road, all advice accepted,

Thanks in advance,

Frank


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 11, 2009)

Re: NEWBIE on board ! PLEASE HELP!

Oh boy!

Frank, I find your user name here way to offensive for a family forum. I'll be glad to help you when you change it.


----------



## Mr. Young (Mar 11, 2009)

Re: NEWBIE on board ! PLEASE HELP!



> TexasClodhopper - 3/11/2009  8:52 AM
> 
> Oh boy!
> 
> Frank, I find your user name here way to offensive for a family forum. I'll be glad to help you when you change it.



First, I would like to it is not my intentions to offend or disrespect anyone...See above...that is what my post is about how not to offend the owner of RV when offering him a fair price.

Secondly, I have been using that user name for the past 6 years and it actually is a nickname that a gave my younger son , because each time I picked him up as a baby,he use to pass gas or poop so we called him POOTAH for the gas and the BROWN is for the #2 part...POOTAHBROWN!

 Now if there is something that you know negative associated with that name that I am not aware of PLEASE! let me know and will not only change my username on everything,I will stop calling my 6 yr son that as a term of endearment.

Finally, if you have prejudged me by my username and I am not welcome on this board,my apologies, let me know and I will move on!

 I am not here to cause anyone discomfort by any means my apologies if I have done so.


Frank


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 11, 2009)

Re: NEWBIE on board ! PLEASE HELP!



Frank, I didn't say you were a bad person. I grew up in south Texas, and this word is a derivation of a Mexican word with four letters.  You will understand by following this link  to the four letter word that it references.

Your post has everything in it that we really like to see here, but your user name doesn't fit a family forum. IMHO.

So, now you know.


----------



## Mr. Young (Mar 11, 2009)

Re: NEWBIE on board ! PLEASE HELP!

O.K thank you! I honestly did not know that. Now! how do I change the user name?


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 11, 2009)

Re: NEWBIE on board ! PLEASE HELP!



Frank, we all believe you didn't know. 

Send a private message (PM) to ' cinnister ' on this forum.


----------



## Pancanbob (Mar 11, 2009)

RE: NEWBIE on board ! PLEASE HELP!

I think it was in 1962 that Chevrolet came out with the Nova.   
Anyway, they tried to sell it in South America; they almost couldnâ€™t give them away.   
They couldn't understand why :dead: , so the asked people that were trying to sell them. :question:  :question: 
In Spanish â€œNovaâ€ would be said as â€œNo Vaâ€ or No Go, would you buy a car with a name of  â€œNo goâ€. :question:  :question:  :laugh:    :laugh: 
Chevrolet changed the name and was able to then sell them. :approve:  :approve: 
So it happens to the best of them. :clown:  :clown: 
No, Iâ€™m not saying that Chevrolet is the best. Iâ€™m not going to open that can of worms?
Do I do like the smell of diesel smoke.. :laugh:  :laugh:    :laugh: 
We will be looking to see you post under a new name.      

In the mean time, it is hard to say what something it worth. :bleh:  :bleh: 
I asked my high school auto shop teacher (many, many years ago) what (my) 53 Pontiac Cup was worth his answer was,  â€œare you buying or selling?â€    
I would look on â€œCraig Listâ€ to try and get a feel for what they are selling for. Just remember it is a buyerâ€™s market.  :approve:  :approve:  :laugh:  :laugh: 

Good luck in getting your kids to help, I had a few projects like that with my 2 boys, I ended do about 75% of the work   . They would help for 10 min. then remember that they had something more important to do :angry:  :angry: . The time we did spend together, made it worth effort. :approve:  :approve: 
Good luck 
 :clown:  :dead:  :question:  :shy:  :approve:  :bleh:    :laugh:


----------



## utmtman (Mar 11, 2009)

Re: NEWBIE on board ! PLEASE HELP!

For the 78 in the condition you mention I would suggest no more than 2500.  I bought a 74 Winnebago some 10 years back and only paid 3000 for it.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 11, 2009)

Re: NEWBIE on board ! PLEASE HELP!

Hey Frank AND welcome, but I really think you may be getting into something that may be a money pit. For a RV or any other motor driven vehicle to be sitting that long isn't good for it. I would suspect that most all the gasket and seals are dry rotten and the rings may be stuck. I bet the tries are dry rotten as well. I apologize if I demised your adventure, but you asked for opinions and I know mine wasn't in favorite. But I do wish you well in your adventure if you do decide to buy. Also keep us posted on the progress and take pictures and post on the forum album.


----------



## rjf7g (Mar 11, 2009)

Re: NEWBIE on board ! PLEASE HELP!

Frank-
Don't buy this RV unless you want to worry whether or not it will fall apart every time you drive it down the road.  I bought a 1992 Fleetwood Tioga and didn't find the water damage until I was the proud owner.  If it has been sitting for two years, it hasn't passed inspection either.  My water damaged Tioga also cost $2,000 to pass inspection...and that doesn't count the tires.


----------



## LEN (Mar 11, 2009)

Re: NEWBIE on board ! PLEASE HELP!

Tex I must disagree on this one, Just because one small ethic area thing, is not the world. I was on a board once when a host booted a guy, who's name and he used it was Jesus,  repeatedly because she was a narrow minded religious zealot. I'm not calling you narrow minded just giving an example.

And as above I think the OP is big trouble with that damage.

LEN


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 11, 2009)

Re: NEWBIE on board ! PLEASE HELP!

It sounds like Frank has made up his own mind having become educated to the definition. I'm pretty sure that now he won't be calling his son that name either.

I really wouldn't have objected if his username was something on the lines of 'Jesus'. I'm pretty sure you would object if I started posting here by the name that that word means. It's extremely derogatory to women.

We're not a bunch of teenyboppers where stuff like that doesn't bother us. We have Spanish speaking folks that get on here, and they do know what that means, but they would never object. That's just their nature.

But, Len, you know what? I appreciate your opinion, too. It doesn't bother me one bit for you to express it. We're all friends here, and we don't expect everyone to agree with us about everything.


----------



## Mr. Young (Mar 11, 2009)

Re: NEWBIE on board ! PLEASE HELP!



> TexasClodhopper - 3/11/2009  8:53 PM
> 
> It sounds like Frank has made up his own mind having become educated to the definition. I'm pretty sure that now he won't be calling his son that name either.
> 
> ...



With all due respect,yes I have made up my mind and due to the definition I have decided to cease the use of that user name and no longer will I use that as a term of endearment toward my son.

I know I am NEW to this forum,but I would like to request that you not turn my post into something NEGATIVE based on my user name.

FYI , I have requested a user name update and if you can post something POSITIVE it would be greatly appreciated as I respect your opinion as well.

Thanks in advance,

Frank


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 11, 2009)

Re: NEWBIE on board ! PLEASE HELP!

hey Frank take it with a grain of salt, we are friends on this post and some are very opinionated but we all get along. So please ask any and all the questions you have and I bet you will get some good answers  and some outta space one . we all kid and joke with one another. I hope you hang around and join in.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

Re: NEWBIE on board ! PLEASE HELP!

very true hollis ,, and i hope he does stay around ,,, we need more poeple on here ,, call it the rv answer stimulus package ,, and also ,, not poking at u Len ,, but me used to,,, living in a mostly mexican area ,, jesus ,, is also refered to as ,, ok don't laugh at how i try to explain it ,, but here goes  ,,,,,  :laugh:  
Hey Zuse ,, i would put the hyphin on it ,, if i could ,,but i hope u get the meaning ,, and i am sure ,, Tex will correct me on the spelling ,,, he always does    :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Mr. Young (Mar 11, 2009)

Re: NEWBIE on board ! PLEASE HELP!



> H2H1 - 3/11/2009  11:23 PM
> 
> hey Frank take it with a grain of salt, we are friends on this post and some are very opinionated but we all get along. So please ask any and all the questions you have and I bet you will get some good answers  and some outta space one . we all kid and joke with one another. I hope you hang around and join in.



Thank you much,would love to hang around and thanks for the heads up!


----------



## brodavid (Mar 12, 2009)

Re: NEWBIE on board ! PLEASE HELP!

Go with the flow, hang around, and learn alot, I get pick on alot mostly  by Tex and 730, but I love picking back , and by the the I sign MY RV, you know that I get nowhere fast 
and Frank welcome to the forum,


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

Re: NEWBIE on board ! PLEASE HELP!

now ,, dave we know u have a blower and nitros on that wheel chair ,, so don't go telling everyone here u can't get around ,,, u can run circles around all of us ,, and that is just in low gear ,, and to all ,,, Dave has a slide out on his wheelchair    ,, yep sure does ,,, with a grill also ,, so who said he aint rving    :approve:  :approve:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Mar 13, 2009)

Re: NEWBIE on board ! PLEASE HELP!

Hey Poo welcome to the forum! Sounds like you got your work cut out for you with the RV you've chosen. Just remember you can always go up on the price you offer but you can't go down.


----------



## campers4u (Mar 16, 2009)

Re: NEWBIE on board ! PLEASE HELP!

the 78 GMC Motorhome,,, I do know a few things about that unit,,, My Dad was the GMC motorhome dealer in Des Moines Iowa,  they are highly sought after units with a big following , look on the net under GMC motorhome clubs, these units restored  will bring big bucks , 15 to 60k+, parts are still available . check the air bag suspension, front drive train, windsheild ( $$$)  

went on many vac. in a GMC motorhome and have many dealer items, pins,gold diecasts, sales items, and a 76 Eleganza 455 olds. ,1 owner ....  offer him less all he can say is no,,,


----------



## Kirk (Mar 18, 2009)

Re: NEWBIE on board ! PLEASE HELP!

A 78 motorhome with parts that are difficult to locate and a rotting floor, which probably also means it leaks, is on motorhome that is worth little more than salvage value. I would pay no more than what I figured that I could get for what might be possible to resell. That is particularly true since you have already indicated that you have no real RV experience and little knowledge of them. Consider that a new refrigerator will cost you at least $1000, an air conditioner nearly $500, a water heater $400 and a furnace about the same. Then consider what the floor could involve to repair it. 

I have only 35 years of RV ownership and a career in electro/mechanical service work along with 9 years of living in my RV fulltime, so just take that as one opinin. If you want to risk it, go for it but do it with our eyes wide open.


----------



## rjf7g (Mar 18, 2009)

Re: NEWBIE on board ! PLEASE HELP!

Mr. Young-
Let us know what you decide!


----------



## *scooter* (Mar 19, 2009)

Re: NEWBIE on board ! PLEASE HELP!

If its a go, some photos along the way would be nice to see for those of us who might try similar tasks...


----------



## Mr. Young (Mar 19, 2009)

Re: NEWBIE on board ! PLEASE HELP!

I have been doing alot of research and the parts seem readily available.I have been in the process of getting the nerve up to offer to remove it from his property at NO CHARGE and see if he bites on that at first,since it will cost about $700 just for heavy duty towing.I have seen other class A's at around $7k that I can enjoy right away and even then there is no guarentees.I don't know why I am so obsessed with this vehicle,I guess I see the potential.I have had a crush this hard since 7th grade!


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 20, 2009)

Re: NEWBIE on board ! PLEASE HELP!

Frank, you can do it if you have the right setup at your homeplace, but if you have to hire it out you might not find it is worth the money. 

It isn't quite like buying an old car and fixing it up as a show car. This MH will always be utilitarian in use. Well, unless you put headers on it!

BTW, at least with that 7th grade crush you might have expected to hold hands or a peck on the cheek!  :clown:


----------



## Xrider (Mar 20, 2009)

Re: NEWBIE on board ! PLEASE HELP!

Hello all, I am fairly new to RV's but not to vehicle repair. I had an 82 Pace Arrow in pretty good condition given to me by my Dad, it still took a lot of time and money to get it where I would trust it on 500 mile trips. Rot due to water damage is an extensive repair process, you may end up having to replace a major portion of the roof. Also, the subsystems in those old rig's are not very efficient, and finicky to keep running. I am not saying don't go for it as it can be a very good learning experience, but just be aware of what you are getting into. Good luck whatever you decide.

Jesse


----------



## Poppa (Mar 30, 2009)

Re: NEWBIE on board ! PLEASE HELP!

I sold my 1978 Fore travel with a brand new engine and tranny for 3 grand. That's all it was worth .


----------

